# Fray Invitation - Team & Individual Competition



## Richard P (Aug 29, 2013)

You are welcome to participate solo, with a friend, or as a team. 
3 days of Racing
8-10 Roadcourses
Around 100 participants.
Lots of tracktime!

http://thefrayinferndale.com/

http://howorld.net/archives/fray/firstfray/kurtz/first.html

Richard

707-496-4475


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

I wanna go!!!!! Can I race a Phyllis Motorsports car?? Almost time for a Slurpee stop


----------



## rholmesr (Oct 8, 2010)

Team STL will be there !!!

Ron S.


----------

